# Travel FAQ / Links



## admin

*Note:  This thread will be edited to contain information and links of general interest pertaining to travel.  Please click here to send a private message to the conference moderator with suggestions for additions or other announcements of general interest.  Thanks!*

*Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)*

*Where can I get discount tickets (and/or information) for Disneyland?*
Try http://www.mousesavers.com/dltickets.html or
http://www.disboards.com/ or
http://www.wdwinfo.com/

*Where can I find information about using Priceline?*
Try http://www.betterbidding.com/ 

*Where can I get information about frequent flyer miles?*
Try www.flyertalk.com or  www.freefrequentflyermiles.com

*The Entertainment Book can be a real money saver.  Where can I get one?*
Try www.entertainment.com

*I know I need to call 330 days in advance to book my airline award tickets.  How can I find out when to call?*
Try the date calculator at www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html

*Is there anyway I can find out online if any of the flights I'm taking are overbooked?*
Try www.flyaow.com/classavailability.htm

*Where can I see information about the flight I am taking to XXXX?*
A good site for flight information is https://www.oag.com/flightview-flight-status

*Where can I find information about currency in other countries?  *Try www.oanda.com
*I am going to XXXX in March.  Is there a site I can go to find information about what the weather might be like?*
Try The Weather Channel or the Washington Post historical weather database.
Another promising site for weather information is the Weather Underground

*Links to travel sites*

TUG Priceline affiliate program!
Expedia
Hotwire
Orbitz
Kayak
SmarterTravel
Travelocity
cheaptickets
*Links to sites for car rentals*

TUG Priceline Rental Car Program!
_Note that this link to Priceline will compare and display the best rates from more than 290 rental car partners all over the world including all the major vendors (Aviz/hertz/thrifty/alamo/fox/etc) and any car booked thru this link will support TUG at no additional cost to you!_

*Links to sites for cruise info*

TUG Priceline Cruise Program!
Luxury cruise travel info & highly rated message board
Travel Companies bid for your cruise parameters
Cruise reviews and more - another highly rated message board
Cruise News and Bargains
Discount & Consolidator Cruise Site
Lori & this cruise agency came highly recommended to me by other Tuggers
Clearing House for discounted cruises; excellent resources about ship information
*Hawaii travel sites*

travel-hawaii
TUG Hawaii Forum


----------



## Bill4728

Here is a link to a TUG thread on how to Setup a Firestick, chromecast or Roku at a resort

 LINK  Set up a Roku at Resort


----------



## TUGBrian

updated to remove a number of dead links...if any more useful travel sites are missing please post them up here!


----------



## TUGBrian

updated to include TUG's new priceline affiliate links!


----------

